# Recommend a good American Akita breeder?



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Well being broody for a puppy for longer than I can remember we are moving into a house next month and the landlord has agreed that we can have a dog. :no1:

So yes can anyone recommend a good American Akita breeder please?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would start by checking out Home - Karijini Akitas and speaking to Reptile Forums - View Profile: cathspythons

See if they know anyone with a litter and then go from there to decide for yourself who seems a breeder whose ethics you agree with.


----------



## herp (Sep 21, 2012)

*uhh*

an american akita? puppys dont stay puppys people akitas are hard work!!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

herp said:


> an american akita? puppys dont stay puppys people akitas are hard work!!!


Really? OMG, I had no idea that happened. 

When people told me they knew Akitas that had "turned" I didnt realise they meant something as drastic as turning from a puppy into something else!!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

herp said:


> an american akita? puppys dont stay puppys people akitas are hard work!!!


I'm sure shes aware of that..

Most posts she makes in this section show someone of intelligence that has an understanding of dogs. Long as research is done, I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

cloggers said:


> I'm sure shes aware of that..
> 
> Most posts she makes in this section show someone of intelligence that has an understanding of dogs. Long as research is done, I'm sure she'll be fine.


Oh I just hate it when i make a post and someone has to make a better and more grown up post at the same time.

<wanders off kicking the ground in a strop>


----------



## herp (Sep 21, 2012)

just saying ther is no such thing as an american akita!! so it is very obvious ther has been no research into the breed!


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

herp said:


> just saying ther is no such thing as an american akita!! so it is very obvious ther has been no research into the breed!


Erm... There is...

The Kennel Club

Akita Information and Pictures, American Akitas


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Or...Adopt An Akita | Rescue An Akita In Need - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

herp said:


> just saying ther is no such thing as an american akita!! so it is very obvious ther has been no research into the breed!


If you had done any research into the breed then you would know that the breed was spilt a long time ago into the American Akita and the Japanese Akita Inu..... So yes I know plenty about the breed. Thanks for your super helpful post!

Thanks for the links guys and freeky I will take a look at the rescue as well. I am more inclined to get a puppy though to ensure he is well socalised and trained as they can be a difficult breed.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

herp said:


> just saying ther is no such thing as an american akita!! so it is very obvious ther has been no research into the breed!


The American akita not only exists in the UK it is considered as THE akita.
However if the OP had said just Akita someone would have asked American or Japanese.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> Or...Adopt An Akita | Rescue An Akita In Need - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust


These were, or at least a very similar one, was at a recent county show in Ipswich.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Buying a puppy does not garuntee temperament.

For that you need to do research into breeders and look into their lines.
And people do also breed them for different reasons. Show, pet or working.

As allot of breeds, especially like these do and can have behavioural issues that are genetic and passed down. (I dont know if you watch the prog on the KC?)

The breed club should advise you about this though : )

Although I will add the Akita rescue is very good, they are very experienced and every dog is fully assessed.


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi. I have a mating planned for late Feb/March which will produce pups of the highest quality... Also pups will be available mid Jan out of my stud dog (Kaos). PM me if you would like more details. Cath


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Hi. I have a mating planned for late Feb/March which will produce pups of the highest quality... Also pups will be available mid Jan out of my stud dog (Kaos). PM me if you would like more details. Cath


 Eagerly awaiting puppy pictures already :whistling2:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Esarosa :blush:...heres a little teaser to keep you going till then. Meet Jack a 8 month old long coat that i bred this year. Hope you like him


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Thanks Esarosa :blush:...heres a little teaser to keep you going till then. Meet Jack a 8 month old long coat that i bred this year. Hope you like him
> 
> image


 Oh wow he's gorgeous


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

cathspythons said:


> Thanks Esarosa :blush:...heres a little teaser to keep you going till then. Meet Jack a 8 month old long coat that i bred this year. Hope you like him
> 
> image


He is amazing, oh my goodness what a teddybear!

Good luck finding a pup purpleskyes


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Mel. Ive PMd you with my details but also a very good friend of mine has a amazing litter due. It all depends on what you are looking for?? I can definitly help you find a well bred,steady pup from health tested parents.


----------

